
Show HN: A Real Time GPU/Hardware Price Tracker - atoz-tracker
https://atoz.kcztechnology.com
======
atoz-tracker
Helping out the Gamer/Miner/Consumer community one card at a time. Or so I
thought, until the mods started removing my posts... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[https://www.reddit.com/user/atoz-
tracker/comments/859ors/rea...](https://www.reddit.com/user/atoz-
tracker/comments/859ors/real_time_gpuhardware_tracker/)

